# [SOLVED][GLIBC] hardened i aktualizacja glibc =>2.13-r4

## Jacekalex

Hejka

Mam ciekawy błąd, komunikat podaje gotowe rozwiązanie, jednak z racji, że dotyczy glibc, a widzę takie cudo 1 raz w życiu, i nie mam  żadnej gwarancji, że wypełnienie zalecenia załatwi sprawę, chciałem zobaczyć opinię kogoś, kto podobny cyrk już widział:

```
 * Package:    sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: toolchain@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc gd hardened kernel_linux nls selinux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   ccache nostrip preserve-libs sandbox selinux sesandbox splitdebug

make -j5 -s glibc-test 

make -j5 -s glibc-test 

 * Scanning system for __guard to see if you need to rebuild first ... ...

 [ !! ]

 * Your system still has old SSP __guard symbols.  You need to

 * rebuild all the packages that provide these files first:

 * //bin/gzip

 * //bin/tempfile

 * //bin/checkpassword

 * //bin/run-parts

 * //bin/bzip2

 * //sbin/jfs_debugfs

 * //sbin/fbtruetype.static

 * //sbin/jfs_mkfs

 * //sbin/jfs_fscklog

 * //sbin/lvm.static

 * //sbin/jfs_tune

 * //sbin/dmsetup.static

 * //sbin/dmeventd.static

 * //sbin/fbsplashctl

 * //sbin/jfs_logdump

 * //sbin/cryptsetup

 * //sbin/mkfs.xfs

 * //sbin/jfs_fsck

 * //sbin/xfs_repair

 * //usr/bin/gmake

 * //usr/bin/patch

 * //usr/bin/find

 * //usr/bin/strace

 * //usr/bin/dc

 * //usr/bin/cmp

 * //usr/bin/sdiff

 * //usr/bin/diff3

 * //usr/bin/pinentry-curses

 * //usr/bin/bison

 * //usr/bin/q

 * //usr/bin/rsync

 * //usr/bin/diff

 * //usr/bin/xargs

 * //usr/bin/oldfind

 * //usr/bin/flex

 * //usr/bin/bzip2recover

 * //usr/bin/bc

 * //usr/sbin/xfs_db

 * //usr/sbin/xfs_growfs

 * //usr/sbin/strings-static

 * //usr/sbin/xfs_io

 * //usr/sbin/xfs_copy

 * //usr/sbin/xfs_fsr

 * //usr/sbin/xfs_quota

 * //usr/sbin/xfs_rtcp

 * //usr/sbin/xfs_logprint

 * //usr/sbin/xfs_mdrestore

 * //usr/sbin/xfs_estimate

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4 failed (setup phase):

 *   old __guard detected

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line  84:  Called pkg_setup

 *   glibc-2.13-r4.ebuild, line 187:  Called eblit-run 'pkg_setup'

 *   glibc-2.13-r4.ebuild, line 168:  Called eblit-glibc-pkg_setup

 *        pkg_setup.eblit, line 119:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "old __guard detected"

 * 

 .......
```

Przebudować parę paczek mogę, ale jeśli chodzi o glibc, to czy jest jakaś gwarancja, że nie będzie efektu lawiny, gdzie w konsekwencji  cały system będzie do roboty?

Ewentualnie, jeśli gwarancji nie ma, to jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia grubszej awarii?

Edyta:

Najwyraźniej nowemu glibc nie podobają się binarki z flagami paxa (Gentoo Hardened, jajo z grsec)

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

